# This is getting pretty old!!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:hair::hair::hair:GAAAH! I am getting SOOO tired of scams!!! This is why I hate CL. I'm not stupid, why does everyone think I will fall for the stupid scams?:rant smilie:


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I know what you mean! It's always someone with poor English asking, "is this for sale?" and then they want all your personal information and then they'll send you a check and you can mail them the goat...  I either ignore them, or I sign their email up for several monthly Christian publications. Pay back!  :grin:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Haha I know, I think its hilarious though!!! Its like, Hello my name is Stan, is the thing you are selling still available? I have all the money in cash right now give me all your info and I'll send you the money and then I can arrange my van to pick up your item. :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the E-mail ones "Hello, you have been named guardian in trust of the estate of Ali Bobswaina's minor heir. Please send all your bank account numbers so we can deposit $125,000,000,000.00" :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The sad part is, people do it!! 
I love to get them sometimes, they give me a good laugh!! Haha!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I know what you mean! It's always someone with poor English asking, "is this for sale?" and then they want all your personal information and then they'll send you a check and you can mail them the goat...  I either ignore them, or I sign their email up for several monthly Christian publications. Pay back!  :grin:


That's a really, really good idea!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They do make me laugh, even if they are annoying. One person kept referring to the "it" that I was selling. I answered them back and said I was sorry but I sold all my "its" the first day I posted them because it seems like everyone wants an "it" these days:lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.
The wording is wrong, such as, "Is it still available?"
I will send you money over the price of the item.

Always be sure to read and think carefully, if it doesn't sound right or too good to be true, ignore it. 
Watch out for yourselves. Scammers are everywhere.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I posted an old camper for sale (actually free) and got so many scam calls. I have a 
"throwaway" phone from Walmart that I basically only use for Craigslist- that way, no 
stupid calls on my regular phone. Craigslist is getting to be a real problem, it's almost
not worth it to post on it.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I use another site in addition to craigslist - I don't know if anyone here's heard of it already or not: www.hoobly.com It's a bit less sketchy than craigslist, it's still free, and I don't think I've ever got any spams from it. I've found several of my goats through it.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

We found our first goats using Hoobly lol I like that site.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

margaret said:


> They do make me laugh, even if they are annoying. One person kept referring to the "it" that I was selling. I answered them back and said I was sorry but I sold all my "its" the first day I posted them because it seems like everyone wants an "it" these days:lol:


LOL!!!! OMG your post cracked me up!!! :laugh::slapfloor:
I understand the frustration though! I've had those in the past too, I just laugh at their ignorance, and delete the message. I like the idea of signing their email up for a bunch of advertisement stuff, but makes you wonder how long they use each email address.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I hear the frustration on the crazy spammers -- love your "its" sold response! I'd never heard of hoobly...so I just checked it out and got a chuckle from the sponsored ads my search generated...thought ya'll might enjoy a chuckle as well.

One reads "Newborn Goats for Sale --Find our Lowest Possible Price!‎ Newborn *Goats For Sale* for *Sale*‎‎"

Too funny!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

top_goat said:


> I hear the frustration on the crazy spammers -- love your "its" sold response! I'd never heard of hoobly...so I just checked it out and got a chuckle from the sponsored ads my search generated...thought ya'll might enjoy a chuckle as well.
> 
> One reads "Newborn Goats for Sale --Find our Lowest Possible Price!‎ Newborn *Goats For Sale* for *Sale*‎‎"
> 
> Too funny!


 That is pretty funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------

